# Went to library to find a copy of Childfree and Loving It...



## emmag (Mar 11, 2007)

...and they don't have it in the regional libraries, but they can order from the British Library (which I've done lots of times before)... but the fee has gone from £1 to £5!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  £5 to borrow a book for 3 weeks!

It's only about £7 on Amazon!

(I was so embarassed asking for it too, I was thinking "should I tell the Librarian I'm not some kind of child hating harridan?")

Bah.


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

hiya
sorry to hear that they didnt have it!

I work in library ( now officially the busiest in the uk ) and we have several copies of it in our branch libraries also! You could request an interlibrary loan and they can get it for you for £2.50 from another county! 

you should have also been offered the chance to fill in a stock request form! 

xx


----------



## emcee (Apr 3, 2005)

Fab advice from Suzie   

Let us know how you get on if you decide to go back to the library!

Love,
Emcee x


----------



## Bandicoot (Mar 8, 2007)

Hi Emmag, good luck in getting hold of the book. Thanks to reading about it via one of your earlier posts I am also on the lookout for it. Hopefully we can read it together and swap notes!

B x


----------



## irisheyes (Feb 2, 2005)

Yep,i am also still going to read it but havent bought it yet.I will tho one of these days xx


----------



## jomac (Oct 27, 2006)

It sounds good - I may try Amazon.
can someone tell me who is the author?
luv Jo


----------



## flipper (Jul 7, 2004)

The author is Nicki Defago and I'd recommend this book to anyone who is struggling to see the light at the end of the tunnel, it certainly helped me along the way.

Happy reading!


----------



## astrid (Feb 10, 2003)

Dear Emma and girls
I agree with Flipper its definately the book to have...alittle bible and definately one to keep on hand. If you can buy it, it definately is worth it because you can always go back to it and read it over again. It is definately powerful...
I sent the author Nicki Defago an email about 6months ago ( i still have it) but i didn't want to post it, as i felt that she may have taken this the wrong way. However i can summise her words and she was so taken aback and honoured that alot of us on this thread have read her book and used it as a turning point. She also stated that it was never directed at women like us who couldn't have children and not to offend in anyway. She said that she had more problems from women that had children and took umbrance to the book...So infact she felt very humble that women going through infertility could look upon this as a positive turning point...i was so touched and felt so honoured to receive a lovely email....
A wonderful book..

love astridxx


----------



## emmag (Mar 11, 2007)

Just had to tell you all - the wonderful MM has lent me her copy of the book, and I'm only on page 23 and I think have to buy my very own copy - it's really, really great! x


----------



## emcee (Apr 3, 2005)

Tell us more! Tell us more......  

I haven't read it yet but it sounds fascinating!

Happy reading hon

Love,
Emcee xxx


----------



## emmag (Mar 11, 2007)

Well it's mainly aimed at people who are childfree by choice, although it acknowledges that people are involuntary childless ie. because of IF or not meeting the right partner, and I did wonder how it could be relevant to us, but it's just *so  * positive. It's intelligently written, in a very engaging style, and so far, it's making me feel pretty good.


----------



## emcee (Apr 3, 2005)

It sounds cool - and I am glad its having a positive effect on you too!

Isn't MM a darling for letting you loan the book, bless her cotton socks - I said socks because who has the dog who runs around eating knickers here! 

Love to you, and good on you gal too

Emcee xxx


----------



## Maggie Mae (Mar 2, 2006)

E and E, 

Thanks for the compliments - I'm blushing away as I sit here in my dressing gown with my cup of tea making sense of what happened here yesterday....

Big luv, 

MM xxx


----------

